# Hello From Austria



## Spiezee Volgen (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi. 



I lurk for long time. 

I learnt very much. Thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2005)

Spiezee Volgen welcome to IM!


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 18, 2005)

Is that your girlfriend in the picture in your gallery with you?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Is that your girlfriend in the picture in your gallery with you?



Nope.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Is that your girlfriend in the picture in your gallery with you?


 Uh. NO.


----------



## Spiezee Volgen (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks yous very much. I feel welcome. 


That is my american pen pal, not girlfriend. She tell me to come to this forum. 
I do not say who she was.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Uh. NO.


I just realized that was you. I don't understand.    Oh, well.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 19, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I just realized that was you. I don't understand.    Oh, well.


 Yeah neither do i.


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

I dont see any pics in the gallery....


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I dont see any pics in the gallery....


me neither , its all GG's fault


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> me neither , its all GG's fault


I dunno, Im hearin some shit though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I dunno, Im hearin some shit though.


 Long story short: It appears that someone is playing childish pranks and then accusing me of doing this myself and posting it as a cry for attention. As if. This is so annoying. I can't believe I've expended this amount of time/energy in getting upset. In fact, I'm done with this.

 If Spiezee is a real person, then whatever. I don't know who you are, though you say i invited you here.  Knock yourself out. Have a blast. Welcome to IM. Whatthef*ckever. Really.


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Long story short: It appears that someone is playing childish pranks and then accusing me of doing this myself and posting it as a cry for attention. As if. This is so annoying. I can't believe I've expended this amount of time/energy in getting upset. In fact, I'm done with this.
> 
> If Spiezee is a real person, then whatever. I don't know who you are, though you say i invited you here.  Knock yourself out. Have a blast. Welcome to IM. Whatthef*ckever. Really.


Are you crying for attention?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Long story short: It appears that someone is playing childish pranks and then accusing me of doing this myself and posting it as a cry for attention. As if. This is so annoying. I can't believe I've expended this amount of time/energy in getting upset. In fact, I'm done with this.
> 
> If Spiezee is a real person, then whatever. I don't know who you are, though you say i invited you here.  Knock yourself out. Have a blast. Welcome to IM. Whatthef*ckever. Really.



Oh no, no another lifeless wanker.   

Don't sweat it Ivonne, as you said yourself it's not worth the time, energy or effort, spend all of that on your time with funky!    

Hope you're having a blast in NY!


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh no, no another lifeless wanker.


Must be a cockney barrow boy spiv. Sod off.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Are you crying for attention?


 Yes! please! BWAHAHAHAHAHA! Look at me! Love me! Adore me! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 19, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh no, no another lifeless wanker.
> 
> Don't sweat it Ivonne, as you said yourself it's not worth the time, energy or effort, spend all of that on your time with funky!
> 
> Hope your having a blast in NY!


  a blast indeed. Thank you, Kerry!


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes! please! BWAHAHAHAHAHA! Look at me! Love me! Adore me! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


Seems like youve got enough guys doin that.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

welcome to IM.


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

This is funny as hell.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Where's the pics?


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmmm were they porn? Why are they gone? Where did they come from? Is GG being stalked? Hmmm Austria. I need to check on the soul of this Ahhhnold guy. Later.


----------

